# I am ordering my ED 330i ZHP in the next week (long)



## SteveMD (Apr 22, 2002)

mbr129 said:


> *I know the moonroof removes integrity, but my fiancee wants it, and personally, I need to feel the sun inmy face in the summer. If I had a convertible to toss around on weekends I wouldn't get it. But I don't, so I want the sunroof.
> 
> *


Like the fold-downs, the effect on integrity is negligible.

Non-moonroof cars sometimes have resale problems as just about everyone wants/expects a moonroof.

I hope the alcantra seats won't be stain-prone. Do you know?


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

SteveMD said:


> *Like the fold-downs, the effect on integrity is negligible.
> 
> Non-moonroof cars sometimes have resale problems as just about everyone wants/expects a moonroof.
> 
> I hope the alcantra seats won't be stain-prone. Do you know? *


From what I read in some BMW website (I think it was the Spain website), they advertise it as really easy to clean. It is not real suade, so it should be easily cleaned. I don't eat or drink in my cars EVER (especially anything that is not solid or in a closed container), so I don't have to worry much about it.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

mbr129 said:


> *Finally, I am a ways off from tracking anything, since my skills need development.*


Wrong answer!! The track is where you get the skills, not the street. Go to a BMWCCA sponsored driving school. They will put you on the track with an instructor in the passenger seat and other novice track drivers on the track. It's a controlled environment, no passing unless signalled that it's ok, and a great place to find out that your car is capable of MUCH more than you are.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

rwg said:


> *Wrong answer!! The track is where you get the skills, not the street. Go to a BMWCCA sponsored driving school. They will put you on the track with an instructor in the passenger seat and other novice track drivers on the track. It's a controlled environment, no passing unless signalled that it's ok, and a great place to find out that your car is capable of MUCH more than you are. *


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:

Come on man, you actually think I am going to learn to do powerslides on the streets? What I meant was that I will need a few months of normal driving just to get used to the shifts, brakes, etc. Then I WILL take lessons etc. I have NEVER had a manual transmission before. So that is what I meant by developing my skills. I am an excellent driver and I get the most out of my benz, I just have minimal experience with a stick shift.

By the phrase I said that you quoted, I simply meant that I didn't want to buy dedicated rims/tires, helmet, make mods, etc, and become an autox junky just yet. All I meant is I am going to take my time getting to know my car and not rush it. 

I am probably the safest driver on the road. :thumbup: But thanks for the concern.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

To make you feel better about your seating decision, the previous generation S4 has alcantara seats and it seems the unanimous decision is everyone loves them. The added grip will come in handy to for the track too. Which you should take advantage of doing to truly experience your BMW.

Jeff


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

mbr129 said:


> *:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:
> 
> Come on man, you actually think I am going to learn to do powerslides on the streets? *


Some of us did in our younger days. :angel: (We just maybe didn't do it very well.)

I should have thought about where you were coming from before I resonded. However, I talk to a lot of people that are just afraid of the track. Afraid of the misconceptions of what goes on there and afraid of what kind of wear it will put on the car. I was trying to be encouraging, not accusatory, but sometimes I seem to have a problem with this written communication thing. :loco:


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

rwg said:


> *Some of us did in our younger days. :angel: (We just maybe didn't do it very well.)
> 
> I should have thought about where you were coming from before I resonded. However, I talk to a lot of people that are just afraid of the track. Afraid of the misconceptions of what goes on there and afraid of what kind of wear it will put on the car. I was trying to be encouraging, not accusatory, but sometimes I seem to have a problem with this written communication thing. :loco: *


No, by all means... I can always use encouragement:thumbup:


----------



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

SteveMD said:


> *SNIP
> 
> Hi, JST, bet you, TD, and Hunter are glad to hear I'm getting back into the roundel fold after a 6 month layoff in a WRX. It's fun in autocross but on the street I feel like Rodney Dangerfield. *


Hey, that's GREAT!:thumbup: :rofl: :thumbup:


----------



## SteveMD (Apr 22, 2002)

HST, can you email me off line, tell me about your 330i (I assume sedan), where you got it, and overall buying experience.

Thanks, steve


----------

